# Odd smell inside of car...



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Has anyone noticed an odd smell inside of their CTD while parked? It's almost like a strong alcohol smell. It's quite noticeable. It goes away once the car is running and the smell is not always there when I get in it. Odd.


You are probably smelling a regen. There is definitely a noticeable smell there.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

oh...thank you. It won't kill me, right?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Not immediately...


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Or it is just the exhaust. Sometimes I get a whiff of it and it for sure does not smell like a diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I find that the exhaust of a modern diesel with DEF emission system has a slight ammonia odour to it.


----------

